# Getting the fry



## Garyczo (Jun 7, 2006)

How do you get the fry out of the tank. I tried to get some peacock fry out of my tank by syphoning with a 1/4 inch airline but it ripped the egg sack off the fry and killed it.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Clown Knife said:


> How do you get the fry out of the tank. I tried to get some peacock fry out of my tank by syphoning with a 1/4 inch airline but it ripped the egg sack off the fry and killed it.


raise the tub you are syphoning the fry to a higher level so the suction is not so strong and you should be fine


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

welcome friend









you really shouldnt have any problem as long as your gentle.

Is usually syphoned with the regular unit.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Yeah, be very gentle and good luck with those fry!!


----------



## Garyczo (Jun 7, 2006)

ty for the advise I'll try them both


----------

